# Bonus Deer weekend



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I had some luck during the opening week of gun season. I harvested a doe on Friday (Dec 3rd) after missing one on Tuesday.

I went out this weekend, not expecting much, but wanted to spend some time in the stand.

Got this one on Saturday (Dec 18th) at about 08:30. 80 yard shot. He ran about 40 yards.... NO BLOOD. thank God for the snow.

I am a little upset at the left side of his rack, but I couldn't see it because of the way he was walking. All in all this is the biggest buck that I have ever taken.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrat's, every deer is a trophy. Nic pic with the little one.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

All deer are great, does and bucks they all taste the same! If it has a nice rack thats an added bonus! Be proud of the kill cause if you are hunting a high pressured/public area anything with antlers is a bonus. It will fry just like the rest of em!


----------



## joejack (Nov 25, 2010)

There is more to deer hunting than collecting a set of antlers. 80 yards is a good poke with a shotgun. That's something to be proud of.


----------

